# Sending Electrical goods from UK to Dubai.



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All - hope this isn't a silly question! 

My Daughter recently moved to Dubai, and I want to send her a Toaster for her flat. I also want to send an Apple AV adapter so she can watch her Ipad on TV. 

My question is, will it be ok to send these things, or should I anticipate a problem? Also, can anyone recommend a courier for this?

Thanks a lot in advance,

Den.

P.S - Would an amazon firestick with Kodi installed on it work over there? That would be REALLY good!

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For sure, it's not worth sending a toaster, it will be far more economical to buy it here. You'd be best advised to use courier whatever you are sending. Call a few companies to get a quotation. She will probably have to pay customs duty at this end. I'm not sure how much that will be but the courier company can probably tell you. Also, consider insurance in case of damage or loss. Once you've got a handle on the cost, you might find it cheaper to transfer the money to her account and she can buy the items here. Not sure what the firestick, etc. is so I can't comment.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Transfer her the cash and buy them here.

Firesticks work okay as do any AV device - this isnt a third world country.

Nice thought but the admin and risk arent worth it. And if she gets a bank account here, they will most likely give her a book of vouchers aimed at toasters, kettles, irons etc.


----------



## MedEng (Dec 28, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> For sure, it's not worth sending a toaster, it will be far more economical to buy it here. You'd be best advised to use courier whatever you are sending. Call a few companies to get a quotation. She will probably have to pay customs duty at this end. I'm not sure how much that will be but the courier company can probably tell you. Also, consider insurance in case of damage or loss. Once you've got a handle on the cost, you might find it cheaper to transfer the money to her account and she can buy the items here. Not sure what the firestick, etc. is so I can't comment.


Hi BedouGirl, thank you for your reply, it's much appreciated!

Could you recommend a store where she could buy a toaster? She's only been there a few weeks and is still finding her feet, and according to her the toasters are really expensive (well the ones she has seen anyway!)

I bought a 2 sliced toaster today for a fiver, and its about 23 quid to send via the post office, so if she can buy a toaster for less than 28 quid (approx. 150 dirham?) then it's a winner!

Thanks a lot in advance!

Den.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.sharafdg.com/home-appliances/kitchen-appliances/toaster/

Dont try and compare Uk and UAE prices for electrical items. Dubai isnt cheap but it'll NEVER be cheaper shipping anything from the UK.

There will be cheaper items in Carrefour, Geant, Lulu etc


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> https://www.sharafdg.com/home-appliances/kitchen-appliances/toaster/ Dont try and compare Uk and UAE prices for electrical items. Dubai isnt cheap but it'll NEVER be cheaper shipping anything from the UK. There will be cheaper items in Carrefour, Geant, Lulu etc


 Most supermarkets will sell toasters. Or, if she can't find a supermarket, there's Souq.com to buy on-line.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If she cannot find a supermarket, she should go home


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

You could get a toaster for like 50AED in a Lulu. 

Toasters, Buy Latest Toasters at Best Prices in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com

I am utterly confused why this is even an issue. Have the British gone utterly mad that we would want to send a 5 quid toaster half way round the world, when she can buy a 5quid toaster here?!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dogmeat said:


> You could get a toaster for like 50AED in a Lulu. Toasters, Buy Latest Toasters at Best Prices in UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi | Souq.com I am utterly confused why this is even an issue. Have the British gone utterly mad that we would want to send a 5 quid toaster half way round the world, when she can buy a 5quid toaster here?!


There's some quite sexy toasters on Souq it seems hahaha!

Den, Souq will deliver to her home or office


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

human beings are not meant to eat wheat. the body sees it as an invader, causing inflammation that leads to serious disease. toasted wheat is worse, simply a poison.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SirReg said:


> human beings are not meant to eat wheat. the body sees it as an invader, causing inflammation that leads to serious disease. toasted wheat is worse, simply a poison.


But damned tasty... Especially the multi grain stuff I prefer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

SirReg said:


> human beings are not meant to eat wheat. the body sees it as an invader, causing inflammation that leads to serious disease. toasted wheat is worse, simply a poison.


We eat Spelt bread - this is far healthier than standard wheat, is low gluten, low GI and was used by the Romans as "marching food!"


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> But damned tasty... Especially the multi grain stuff I prefer.


really tasty but when you don't have it for a month you no longer crave it


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Humans have been eating wheat for several thousands of years. If it was poison, then they wouldn't sell it - more hyperbole methinks.

Humanity is still here so I'll go with the collective eating habits of billions of people over thousands of years rather than a dubious belief from the last decade any day.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Humans have been eating wheat for several thousands of years. If it was poison, then they wouldn't sell it - more hyperbole methinks.
> 
> Humanity is still here so I'll go with the collective eating habits of billions of people over thousands of years rather than a dubious belief from the last decade any day.


True - but thousands of years ago, the food was unprocessed and only contained natural ingredients. Today, everything is full of artificial colours, preservatives, "nature identical" artificial flavourings, high fructose corn syrup and a myriad of other dodgy chemicals!


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

SirReg said:


> human beings are not meant to eat wheat. the body sees it as an invader, causing inflammation that leads to serious disease. toasted wheat is worse, simply a poison.


Did a Chinese book tell you that! haha

Look, alcohol is poisonous to us as well - but we still drink it
Smoking cigarettes and sheshia is poisonous to - but we still smoke it
Cars are poisonous to us as well - yet we still drive them
Making love at 60 to a young thai bird, could cause a heart attack - yet you go to thailand for 6 weeks...

You get my point? To quote lemmy "I don't want to live forever, and that's the way i like it baby" have some warburtons - on me!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

People who are overweight or have what industrial medicine calls "diabetes" can lose weight and reverse that condition very quickly by eliminating wheat.

Modern wheat is a "perfect, chronic poison," according to Dr. William Davis, a cardiologist who has published a book all about the world's most popular grain. 


Davis said that the wheat we eat these days isn't the wheat your grandma had: "It's an 18-inch tall plant created by genetic research in the '60s and '70s," he said on "CBS This Morning." "This thing has many new features nobody told you about, such as there's a new protein in this thing called gliadin. It's not gluten. I'm not addressing people with gluten sensitivities and celiac disease. I'm talking about everybody else because everybody else is susceptible to the gliadin protein that is an opiate. This thing binds into the opiate receptors in your brain and in most people stimulates appetite, such that we consume 440 more calories per day, 365 days per year."


Asked if the farming industry could change back to the grain it formerly produced, Davis said it could, but it would not be economically feasible because it yields less per acre. However, Davis said a movement has begun with people turning away from wheat - and dropping substantial weight. 


"If three people lost eight pounds, big deal," he said. "But we're seeing hundreds of thousands of people losing 30, 80, 150 pounds. Diabetics become no longer diabetic; people with arthritis having dramatic relief. People losing leg swelling, acid reflux, irritable bowel syndrome, depression, and on and on every day."


To avoid these wheat-oriented products, Davis suggests eating "real food," such as avocados, olives, olive oil, meats, and vegetables. "(It's) the stuff that is least likely to have been changed by agribusiness," he said. "Certainly not grains. When I say grains, of course, over 90 percent of all grains we eat will be wheat, it's not barley... or flax. It's going to be wheat. 

"It's really a wheat issue."


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Virtually anything in massive quantities can be considered toxic to Humans, even oxygen and I can't imagine wanting to curtail the amount of that we each metabolise.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

But Bran Flake makes me poo


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

SirReg said:


> People who are overweight or have what industrial medicine calls "diabetes" can lose weight and reverse that condition very quickly by eliminating wheat.
> 
> Modern wheat is a "perfect, chronic poison," according to Dr. William Davis, a cardiologist who has published a book all about the world's most popular grain.


So a guy who wants to sell a book makes vague unsubstantiated claims and you believe him ? How about believing proper medical journals which would never to go as far as to make broad sweeping generalisations and then insist they are 100% true ?

And as to the suggestion that lack of wheat can cut diabetes, well all I can say is to not buy books on 1st April


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

SirReg said:


> People who are overweight or have what industrial medicine calls "diabetes" can lose weight and reverse that condition very quickly by eliminating wheat.
> ...


I'm sure that people who are type-1 diabetic will be pleased to hear that cutting out wheat will make their pancreas secrete insulin again 

Please pardon the sarcasm, and more seriously: I think these types of sweeping statements are unhelpful and that you should do something about educating yourself about diabetes (both type-1 and type-2) as it is obvious from your statement that you do not understand what diabetes is. This site is a good place to start: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/

Chestnut - a type-2 diabetic


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I think we're getting a little too far off topic now (and yes I know I was one of those at fault) - can you please start another thread.

Or I can lock this one up.

Or I can move this drifted topic into a new thread in the Sandpit.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

chestnut said:


> I'm sure that people who are type-1 diabetic will be pleased to hear that cutting out wheat will make their pancreas secrete insulin again
> 
> Please pardon the sarcasm, and more seriously: I think these types of sweeping statements are unhelpful and that you should do something about educating yourself about diabetes (both type-1 and type-2) as it is obvious from your statement that you do not understand what diabetes is. This site is a good place to start: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/
> 
> Chestnut - a type-2 diabetic


Apologies, I was referring to type 2 diabetes, which I reversed here under the supervision of several doctors from Dubai and as a result of extreme dietary discipline and exercise.

I have controlled my blood sugar without dangerous medications for six months now.

I hope this is helpful to people with type 2 diabetes.

If you look at who funds Diabetes UK, the site to which you refer, you will realise that they have a vested interest in keeping people ill and managing that illness.

I have had a hard time living in Dubai but the privations have been worthwhile due to the ministrations of three enlightened doctors here (one of whom, an Egyptian gentleman, reversed his own type 2 diabetes).


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread is now CLOSED.


----------

